# many questions



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guys 

I have many question's but I'm trying to keep it brief. . Trying. . My wife & I are considering a move to Abu Dhabi. We have read countless blogs' and trawled forums til our eyes hurt and heads spin. We still haven't been put off. The ' In brief ' :

* Wife is 15 years in as primary teacher (Should be writing this to improve the Grammar &#55357;&#56841 Top of UK pay scale & teaching points 

* I'm a fully qualified and experienced swimming teacher. I teach for the ASA the leading UK body and have all extra quals. As expected with this role.

*We are both 40 with our 8yr old princess and stoic Irish terrier in tow.

*we are not financially on the run and both genuinely love teaching.

*ADEC is not the way forward for us. 

Our CVs are written and ready to go. Would you recommend wife applies for job with family housing package etc. Then I apply for work from here or I apply when in Abu?
We have seen many job's for wife through agency's but are interested in applying to schools we like the sound of due to online recommendations. Does sending ad hoc CVs sound like a good idea? I realise this is becoming an essay but I'm nearly there.. Do you feel there will be much call for my qualifications and finally will we be able to potentially get good package's ( Interested in what we should hope for )

I apologise for my rambling's. I think you can see why one of us teaches in a classroom and im at the pool.... 

There's a Guinness on offer for best answers on our arrival &#55357;&#56841;

AJ x


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

looks like your wife should try to land the job first and you try your luck once here. Unless you can land a job with the national team, Olympic committee or something significant.. Most schools are always on the look for great teachers. before blindly sending CV's call and speak to the head


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi nafets

Thanks for the reply. Do other's feel phoning from the UK would be the way to go? Also we should have said interested in Dubai as well perhaps? How do we put post on Dubai forum as well?

Thanks in advance for your time AJ &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Getting a job right now because of the Emiritization movement is extremely difficult. 

DO NOT come out here unless you've got a job, and realize you may apply to 200 places before you hear back even once.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Evok said:


> Getting a job right now because of the Emiritization movement is extremely difficult.
> 
> DO NOT come out here unless you've got a job, and realize you may apply to 200 places before you hear back even once.


We would only leave blighty if one of us had a job which would support us. Both of us getting job's in advance would be ideal. Your the first person to mention emiratization movement. . I didn't realise it would be that hard core. Thanks


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

My wife has an excellent degree in very high demand and she was unable to get a job because all of the companies are forced to meet quotas. 

Also, if you love teaching, don't come here. I've got teacher friends and they say it's the most disheartening thing they've ever done.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Evok said:


> My wife has an excellent degree in very high demand and she was unable to get a job because all of the companies are forced to meet quotas.
> 
> Also, if you love teaching, don't come here. I've got teacher friends and they say it's the most disheartening thing they've ever done.


That's a good heads up. Thanks. I've spoken to a few teachers and have had very varying responses. ( I guess the same as UK at the mo....especially when egoistic Gove opens his gob) Both of us teach very mixed ability kids from varying socioeconomic background's. Teaching is hard wherever you are. It is equally rewarding and frustrating and you certainly don't do it for the money . . Its down to you what everyone get's out of it? Hopefully the UAE won't tarnish us to much. Who knows we may even like it ( I know I'm going to miss my perfect pints of Guinness &#55357;&#56841


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> That's a good heads up. Thanks. I've spoken to a few teachers and have had very varying responses. ( I guess the same as UK at the mo....especially when egoistic Gove opens his gob) Both of us teach very mixed ability kids from varying socioeconomic background's. Teaching is hard wherever you are. It is equally rewarding and frustrating and you certainly don't do it for the money . . Its down to you what everyone get's out of it? Hopefully the UAE won't tarnish us to much. Who knows we may even like it ( I know I'm going to miss my perfect pints of Guinness &#55357;&#56841


Hi
I had meant to say we are looking for work in both Abu Dhabi & Dubai 
We haven't made a definitive decision yet and are certainly open to suggestions.

Thanks again AJ


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Evok said:


> Getting a job right now because of the Emiritization movement is extremely difficult


I didn't even realise there was such a movement. My lesson for the day I guess. 

Is that specific to teaching as I gave not heard anyone mention it in my industry (engineering) and we have precious few Emiratis?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> That's a good heads up. Thanks. I've spoken to a few teachers and have had very varying responses. ( I guess the same as UK at the mo....especially when egoistic Gove opens his gob) Both of us teach very mixed ability kids from varying socioeconomic background's. Teaching is hard wherever you are. It is equally rewarding and frustrating and you certainly don't do it for the money . . Its down to you what everyone get's out of it? Hopefully the UAE won't tarnish us to much. Who knows we may even like it ( I know I'm going to miss my perfect pints of Guinness )


Hi
You can get very nice Guinness at the Irish Village in Dubai - costs around £6 per pint!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool

Good news to tell wife. I don't have any info on teaching but I know where to score a decent pint.... I'll make something up about work



Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> You can get very nice Guinness at the Irish Village in Dubai - costs around £6 per pint!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

It may be best to approach teaching recruitment companies and forming a contact in the UK who will support you with your CV and liaise with their Dubai/AD colleagues. This is a process whereby they will also contact you with teaching positions in schools that may be of interest. Also get daily alerts from TES for jobs so you can keep abreast of them rather than scouring through adverts. Teaching roles will be coming out in the next couple of months as teachers express their intentions to stay at a school or move on. Remember that the top of pay scale in UK does not always transfer to here as it may be based in years of experience which you may be able to negotiate. It may be good for your wife to apply for a teaching job with a package of housing or an allowance, school fees (may only be 50%) and medical insurance(may only be for her). If this is successful you could then look for work to as a swim teacher - some schools offer these positions or look at swim schools for roles. And remember that if your wife secures a role she will need to sponsor you and your child so calculate that cost of fees. 
Some schools may offer accommodation for a family or not, so possibly consider taking a housing allowance but you would then need to top up the rent payment. Also, you need to factor in after school child care which is not similar to UK due to legal restrictions and with both of you working can be difficult unless worked around by you both. Research your schools on BSME website and KHDA and ask questions from your teaching recruitment agencies. 
It's a completely different teaching context but still has similarities.....although without the Gove element but still other factors.


----------

